# amphibious reconnaissance clearance squadron



## apostle (25 Feb 2007)

I was on the Canadian army website today and in the Armynews section there was a video on the new amphibious reconnaissance clearance squadron.  However, as usual the video does not load properly.  Can any of you guys tell me where I can find more information on this new squadron?  Also in part of the video it mentioned that the ARCS will be be part of the Maritime Amphibious Unit, will the latter be the official name of the land element of the SCTF?


----------



## ArmyRick (25 Feb 2007)

I don't have answers to your questions but damn cool video.

When did they start Alternative service delivery for parachuting or was that just free fall parachuting? Anybody know?


----------



## PO2FinClk (25 Feb 2007)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=1702


----------



## Armynewsguy (25 Feb 2007)

To Apostle - I just checked all the links for the  videos and they seem to work fine. There are several ways to access the videos, perhaps you are having a browser/media player issue as everything seems to be working fine. I look at the web site every day and I cannot remember the last time the video section would not work. If you require any other information pm me and I will see what I can do.

Armynewsguy


----------



## apostle (27 Feb 2007)

Thanks Armynewsguy

What i've found is that the videos load very slowly and sometimes if i'm busy I just don't have time to wait.


----------



## orange.paint (27 Feb 2007)

I like to also take the opportunity to thank the army news crew for providing the titillation.Lately I have found myself checking their website every few days,to see what is new army wide.I found it is slowly moving away from a total reserve focus,(which I viewed it as before)and pertaining to a larger network of CF.Both regular and militia.

Army news was the only place a member could get accurate information outside of the CANFORGEN's relating to CSOR when it first arrived.Answering many questions outside the strait and narrow framework of the CANFORGENS.Also providing direct answers from Canada's top brass.

Now with the opening of this new squadron,It appears to me that army news actually have the "lead"story.And have informed many people on the subject,prior to their own chain of command.

I have to say as well the news crew itself has also come a long way.With a wide array of different trades and background,offering a different spin on main stories and questions asked in my opinion.And over all does not come off as extemporaneous,but well scripted and professional.

Thanks Armynews and keep up your good work.
I for one support it,find it relevant,and wish it full success in the future.Keep on bringing stories that pertain to the soldiers,sailors and airmen(do they call 'em airpeople ??? :).

Cheers
Rcac_011


----------



## Armynewsguy (27 Feb 2007)

To EX_RCAC_011

Thanks for the kind words, I hope the product will continue to get better and we will be able to bring you more  interesting stories. Although, I realize you can't please everyone and every story is not going to be filled with guns and explosions and all that cool stuff, we are trying are best and constructive feedback both positive and negative will surely help to increase our credability and the product.

Armynewsguy


----------



## cameron (3 Mar 2007)

A couple of questions, in the video the OC of the sqn. stated that the skill sets they were looking for are Patrol Pathfinder and Clearance Diver.  Does this mean (a) one has to come from one of these or other related specialties to qualify or (B) these are the skills that the sqn. will develop in its training.  I'm also wondering, would navy reserve Port Inspection Divers qualify to join this squadron?  Would one have have to be a CF member for a limited period ie. two years Reg F, three years Res F, as in the case of the Patrol Pathfinders and Special Forces to be eligible.  Have a great weekend guys and good luck to the new squadron.


----------



## orange.paint (3 Mar 2007)

cameron said:
			
		

> A couple of questions, in the video the OC of the sqn. stated that the skill sets they were looking for are Patrol Pathfinder and Clearance Diver.  Does this mean (a) one has to come from one of these or other related specialties to qualify or (B) these are the skills that the sqn. will develop in its training.  I'm also wondering, would navy reserve Port Inspection Divers qualify to join this squadron?  Would one have have to be a CF member for a limited period ie. two years Reg F, three years Res F, as in the case of the Patrol Pathfinders and Special Forces to be eligible.  Have a great weekend guys and good luck to the new squadron.



Good questions actually.I was assuming that the reason the rest of the army never heard of it was due to the "handpicking" from the pathfinders and clearance divers.
Looks neat.


----------



## Spr.Earl (23 May 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=1702



PO2 the link did not work.


----------



## PO2FinClk (23 May 2007)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> PO2 the link did not work.


It worked 3 months ago, it could since have been moved or URL edited..


----------



## McG (23 May 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> It worked 3 months ago, it could since have been moved or URL edited.


Possibly because the SCTF is stalled.  Doesn't make sense to advertise something that is not.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2007)

There was a message not too long ago that came out, the ARCS has been stood down.


----------



## Armynewsguy (23 May 2007)

The video is no longer on the Army News site as we were asked to remove it.

Armynewsguy


----------



## cameron (3 Jun 2007)

It is such a shame that the ARCS has been stood down even before it has been properly stood up.  This supports my arguments in the related thread on naval capabilities.  The powers that be are unfortunately allowing the war in Afghanistan to give them tunnel vision.  To meet the many diverse threats of the future, and trust me they will be many and they will be diverse, Canada's small military needs to develop diverse capabilities.  I've said it already, the next time Canada goes to war it will probably not be in or with a landlocked country.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (3 Jun 2007)

cameron said:
			
		

> It is such a shame that the ARCS has been stood down even before it has been properly stood up.  This supports my arguments in the related thread on naval capabilities.  The powers that be are unfortunately allowing the war in Afghanistan to give them tunnel vision.  To meet the many diverse threats of the future, and trust me they will be many and they will be diverse, Canada's small military needs to develop diverse capabilities.  I've said it already, the next time Canada goes to war it will probably not be in or with a landlocked country.



I will admit that I made snide remarks about the SCTF in another thread relating to my perception of its limited relevance to our war.  I guess that gives me tunnel vision as well.  I understand that Afghanistan will not always be our war, but right now I would argue that we need to fight and win that war before generating new capabilities that require people, equipment and thought.  It would be nice to be able to do everything, but when it comes to priorities I vote for dealing with the closest/baddest alligator to the boat.

Cheers


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Jun 2007)

I guess my concern in that would be is getting involved in something without the capability. Would it not be better to gain some sort of foothold rather then going in half assed?


----------



## cameron (3 Jun 2007)

You have a point Red_Five, and I do agree that Canada needs to focus resources on ensuring that the Taliban alligator or dragon in A'stan is well and truly slayed.  The Canadian government however, needs to dedicate enough resources to the CF to enable it to properly fight the current battle while at the same time generating capabilities to fight future battles.  After all, it's not as though this prosperous nation currently has one of the world's highest percentages of GDP spent on defence.


----------



## McG (3 Jun 2007)

cameron said:
			
		

> It is such a shame that the ARCS has been stood down even before it has been properly stood up.  This supports my arguments in the related thread on naval capabilities.  The powers that be are unfortunately allowing the war in Afghanistan to give them tunnel vision.


I think it is worrisome that we appear ready to sacrifice some of our core compitancies in order to establish several small pockets of specialization.  Several visions for specialist organizations have come forward recently (CSOR, expanded JTF 2, SCTF, Paracute battalions, Pacific Commandos . . . ) & some of these are already starting to draw heavily from the existing structure.  This might work if our brigades were healthy & at strength, but they are not.

The CF is not ready for this.  We must grow the brigades first.  Without the brigades we have no staying power & things such as an SCFT would only serve to kick the door open for nobody to follow.


----------



## cameron (4 Jun 2007)

Point MCG, which is why as I said in my last post on this topic the Canadian government needs to dedicate much more resources to the CF (I acknowledge that they are already dedicating more than many previous governments), including and especially for recruiting and retention.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jun 2007)

OK, so if this ever gets off the ground, I'm thinking that they should probably be capable of doing stuff like this:

Action on Dirty Helicopter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXtaGPUFPr8&mode=related&search=


----------



## Armymedic (19 Jun 2007)

I believe that I will be collecting old age security before that plan is ever realized.


----------

